# Petsmart/Petco Bettas



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

I would like to see ONLY halfmoons, rosetails, super deltas, butterflys, or elephant ears only from petsmart or petco! Sorry veiltail, crowntail, king, plakat, etc owners ):
I don't know how to add my photos. I have 2 betta fish from petsmart. 1 is a butterfly doubletail betta fish, red and clear white.... Another is a butterfly rosetail halfmoon betta fish, yellow and neon shiny blue around the tail


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Well here's my Petco betta Valentino, who is either a double tail halfmoon or double tail super delta.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

starlight910 said:


> Well here's my Petco betta Valentino, who is either a double tail halfmoon or double tail super delta.


Very beautiful!!! Looks exactly like my doubletail!! Its red also but with clear white around the tail.


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, Valentino looks beautiful! Like a fuller finned version of Pippin. 

The point i doing what we forumers do best- Worshiping our pets and showing them off.


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

TouchMyBetta said:


> Very beautiful!!! Looks exactly like my doubletail!! Its red also but with clear white around the tail.


Oh thanks  and cool I think red and white would look awesome!


----------



## starlight910 (Jul 25, 2014)

Pippin said:


> Wow, Valentino looks beautiful! Like a fuller finned version of Pippin.
> 
> The point i doing what we forumers do best- Worshiping our pets and showing them off.


Thanks and Pippin in your profile picture looks so cute


----------



## cmoore13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is my PetCo guy Tobias!


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

My boy mercury is from petsmart


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Well here's my RTHM Oliver and my RTSDeT Castiel, I have a third one but he's VT and since pics of them aren't allowed on this post...

View attachment 423698


View attachment 423714


----------



## farmgirl82 (Jul 30, 2014)

My avatar pic is my EE Pegasus from petsmart as well


----------



## rachelrose221 (Jun 10, 2013)

This is my beautiful elephant ear betta of 1 year and 3 months. His unofficial name is Fisk. He's blind, seems to have a few fin deformities, and was in rough shape when I got him, but he is now the happiest and most lively little fish I have ever had. 
If these don't show up I have pics of him on my profile.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here WAS my hmdt  named Blu


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Well here's my RTHM Oliver and my RTSDeT Castiel, I have a third one but he's VT and since pics of them aren't allowed on this post...
> 
> View attachment 423698
> 
> ...


You are so lucky to find these fine beauties!!!! Whenever i go to my petsmart, all of them either look sick, have fin rot, or out of stock.... But they have millions of veiltails and crowntails in stock instead.....


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

rachelrose221 said:


> This is my beautiful elephant ear betta of 1 year and 3 months. His unofficial name is Fisk. He's blind, seems to have a few fin deformities, and was in rough shape when I got him, but he is now the happiest and most lively little fish I have ever had.
> If these don't show up I have pics of him on my profile.


Your EE is so pretty!! I want it for myself!!! Your so awesome helping a rough shape betta out!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

farmgirl82 said:


> My avatar pic is my EE Pegasus from petsmart as well


I try finding EE as beautiful as yours in my petsmart/petco... But they arent any ): one day ill find one as beautiful as urs!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Here WAS my hmdt  named Blu


Your betta fish looks like its glowing!!! Very cool!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

cmoore13 said:


> Here is my PetCo guy Tobias!


I like the name Tobias!!! Such a awesome pretty betta you have!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> i would also like to know what the hell is wrong with showing off crowntails, plakats and veiltails. They can be just as beautiful, if not more, than halfmoons. I take offence to posts like this, because this is a forum for ALL betta types. Not just halmoons, Dts and dumbos.


Sorry guys that it offended some of you guys, but i was planning to buy the types I wanted to see. Also to see if petsmart or petco have aquabid style bettas, and i've seen many beautiful ones so far. But if you don't like this post, feel free to leave, no one is stopping you.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here is my boy Comet from petco :-D


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Alaura123 said:


> Here is my boy Comet from petco :-D


Wow Comet is so beautiful!! You seriously got him from petco?? You're so lucky!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Then why can't you just find a betta you like very much  maybe take photos of the fishes at your lfs and we'll comment? 

And not only hm, rosetails, dt's, and dumbos, are AB fish, on the site they have a section for ct, veils, and pk/hmpk... These guys are popular as well


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> Then why can't you just find a betta you like very much  maybe take photos of the fishes at your lfs and we'll comment?
> 
> And not only hm, rosetails, dt's, and dumbos, are AB fish, on the site they have a section for ct, veils, and pk/hmpk... These guys are popular as well


I really honestly love veils, ct, pk, and many more i didn't mention..I had especially lots of veiltails, crowntails long time ago when my closest petsmart only carried them that time, but now they carry halfmoons, dumbos, and much more!! My lfs sucks, theirs a new owner, and doesn't carry any kind of bettas as of now... Isn't that ridiculous??


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So where are you buying your fish  petco/petsmart or your lfs? You know, instead of offending people you didn't mean too offend maybe you can just go look on AB and buy the fish there? Unless cost is a problem :|?


----------



## ISFBetta (Jul 27, 2014)

What does it matter if this specific person doesn't want to see specific tail types? It is their post, and if you don't like it go somewhere else. There are many other people who love those tail types, me included, it's just I don't care if ONE person doesn't like them..... 
In fact, more than 60% of my bettas are plakats and I'm not bothered by this. It's someone else's preference not mine.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

litelboyblu said:


> So where are you buying your fish  petco/petsmart or your lfs? You know, instead of offending people you didn't mean too offend maybe you can just go look on AB and buy the fish there? Unless cost is a problem :|?


I wasn't trying to be rude, I just simply hate when people don't agree or like my post, there are times people won't agree or like you anytime, but why are they even here wasting their precious time with my post when they can do something productive.. Petsmart or petco, and aquabid is expensive, the shipping cost more than the fish lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

sharkettelaw1 said:


> i would also like to know what the hell is wrong with showing off crowntails, plakats and veiltails. They can be just as beautiful, if not more, than halfmoons. I take offence to posts like this, because this is a forum for ALL betta types. Not just halmoons, Dts and dumbos.


Because this is TouchMyBetta's thread and that's what they asked to see. There are no shortage of other threads on this forum where all betta types are shown.

Snarky posts will be removed from this thread now. Please don't come on these threads and derail them from the original topic.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I know you weren't trying too be rude  it's just that some outer members may have thought so, in the end it's your preference on which fish you like and dislike!

XD lol I just have too pay for the fish+$5 pick up te fish and pay $3 lol  I'm lucky too live near a transhipper!!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Since this is TouchMyBetta's thread I really don't understand any members taking offense by it. There are other places to show off all types of Betta. Simply put, if you don't like a thread move on to another one. Please be respectful of others. Thank you


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Since this is TouchMyBetta's thread I really don't understand any members taking offense by it. There are other places to show off all types of Betta. Simply put, if you don't like a thread move on to another one. Please be respectful of others. Thank you


We will all keep that in mind! Thanks mods!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Your welcome blu


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

TouchMyBetta said:


> Sorry guys that it offended some of you guys, but i was planning to buy the types I wanted to see. Also to see if petsmart or petco have aquabid style bettas, and i've seen many beautiful ones so far. But if you don't like this post, feel free to leave, no one is stopping you.


that's all I want to know! If I had one of thoose tail types id post it but I don't, thanks for the calrifacation!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My delta dragon scale. He colored up some now, but this is an older pic of my boy bought at petco. he is still a youngen. 

EDIT oh wait, super delta? Hmm not sure if he qualifies for a super.


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

Here's my halfmoon boy, Edmond, who I got from Petsmart a couple months ago.


----------



## Sivanus (Sep 1, 2014)

I planned to post a picture of my Betta, but to respect your request to only see specific tail types, I will not be sharing it. However, if you don't mind, I would love to take a seat and admire the Bettas of others on the forum.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Tree said:


> My delta dragon scale. He colored up some now, but this is an older pic of my boy bought at petco. he is still a youngen.
> 
> EDIT oh wait, super delta? Hmm not sure if he qualifies for a super.


Dont matter, your betta from petco is so cool!! I would love to buy that betta for my halloween themed tank!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

IntrovertEJL said:


> Here's my halfmoon boy, Edmond, who I got from Petsmart a couple months ago.


Seriously from petsmart?? Wow you are so lucky!!! Thats a great find!! Looks like a rosetail halfmoon!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Sivanus said:


> I planned to post a picture of my Betta, but to respect your request to only see specific tail types, I will not be sharing it. However, if you don't mind, I would love to take a seat and admire the Bettas of others on the forum.


Don't mind at all  thank you for being mature about my request!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

So random question, what's the difference between delta and super delta?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Their really the same, the super delta has a wider caudal fin spread, slighty near too a hm but not quite


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah, I picked up two (I think) deltas (possibly 1 super delta but I'm not sure) from PetCo today, mislabeled at double tails. Will post photos tomorrow (they get lights out for today/tonight).


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Ah, I picked up two (I think) deltas (possibly 1 super delta but I'm not sure) from PetCo today, mislabeled at double tails. Will post photos tomorrow (they get lights out for today/tonight).


Please show tomorrow! Would love to see them!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

TouchMyBetta said:


> Dont matter, your betta from petco is so cool!! I would love to buy that betta for my halloween themed tank!


thanks =) there are a lot of pretty bettas at those stores, you just have to look for them. 

Looking at Pike flaring, I think he might be tuning into a super. despite his tail biting he is looking pretty full. =)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Not the best shots but will do for now (will get better photos someday). 
This is the quarantine tank since their permanent tanks aren't ready yet (need replanted and waiting for heaters to come in the mail), their real homes will be much nicer. But for now they get rubber/plastic mesh sleeping tubes (hand made today), a few smooth stones at the bottom, and a blob of floating riccia for both. They don't see eachother through the colored mesh I put in (if they do then they don't care since I've seen no flaring/chasing at the mesh).


----------



## Deadflwr (Aug 7, 2014)

They are pretty! Congrsts on your new boys.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I did not keep that many long finned bettas. These are my only three long fins from Petco/Petsmart. First is Clarence. He is from Petsmart. The speckled one is Vasuki, from Petco. The obvious "MG" tailbiter is Asriel. He hails from Petsmart.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg Feng! Your fish are beautiful as always! I especially favor Vasuki  I'm sorry for your loss about Vasuki


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Not the best shots but will do for now (will get better photos someday).
> This is the quarantine tank since their permanent tanks aren't ready yet (need replanted and waiting for heaters to come in the mail), their real homes will be much nicer. But for now they get rubber/plastic mesh sleeping tubes (hand made today), a few smooth stones at the bottom, and a blob of floating riccia for both. They don't see eachother through the colored mesh I put in (if they do then they don't care since I've seen no flaring/chasing at the mesh).


Both of your bettas are really nice!!! Where do you get those kiind of dividers and tunnels floating things??? I see everyone have it! And i want one also!! Please tell me where to get them.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> I did not keep that many long finned bettas. These are my only three long fins from Petco/Petsmart. First is Clarence. He is from Petsmart. The speckled one is Vasuki, from Petco. The obvious "MG" tailbiter is Asriel. He hails from Petsmart.


Wow vasuki is my favorite!!! Never seen a betta with that kind of colors!!!


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Tree said:


> thanks =) there are a lot of pretty bettas at those stores, you just have to look for them.
> 
> Looking at Pike flaring, I think he might be tuning into a super. despite his tail biting he is looking pretty full. =)


My closest petstore doesn't have much customer, everytime i go there its always empty or with like 2 other customers.... So there betta shipment is like once every 1 month


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

litelboyblu said:


> Omg Feng! Your fish are beautiful as always! I especially favor Vasuki  I'm sorry for your loss about Vasuki


Thank you, Blu! 



TouchMyBetta said:


> Wow vasuki is my favorite!!! Never seen a betta with that kind of colors!!!


Thank you. I have neither seen another one like him either. He was young when I got him (pictured below; his fins are so short here) and I didn't really know what I would end up with.


----------



## TouchMyBetta (Aug 29, 2014)

Fenghuang said:


> Thank you, Blu!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I have neither seen another one like him either. He was young when I got him (pictured below; his fins are so short here) and I didn't really know what I would end up with.


You did a awesome job taking care of your betta!!!! Im very impressed!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

TouchMyBetta said:


> Both of your bettas are really nice!!! Where do you get those kiind of dividers and tunnels floating things??? I see everyone have it! And i want one also!! Please tell me where to get them.


Thank you! Michele arts and craft store plastic or rubber mesh by the knitting/crochet stuff, comes in a bunch of colors about $0.60 each (only need 1 to make 2-3 tubes) Bought completely see through 10g tank dividers from petsmart and made a "T".
The mesh on the divider and the place where the two dividers tough was sewed together with clear fishing line and a needle. Did same thing with the mesh tubes, cut it rolled it, tied off ends then sewed it with fishing line and a needle, doing a zigzag stitch pattern.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

My boy Arley is from Petco.









A week before I got him I saw this beautiful fella (who was still there the next week, but Arley caught my eye). My petco has some really gorgeous ones. When I got Arley, they also had a rosetail and an EE.


----------



## BerryBlue256 (Apr 25, 2014)

My PetSmart boy Leo


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a newest shot of my boy Gar. =) don't mind his tail biting. x_x it's working on healing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I think Gar wants to be a 'double tail' betta ^_~


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL I think so too. =P what a punk! but I used to have him in a divided tank and I think that was why he was biting his tail. so I moved him to his own 5 gallon and he hasn't been biting since. =)


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

Coincidentally, my only current betta that fits this profile, a red/slightly black HM from Petsmart, is just finished quarantine, and is in his new home drip acclimating as I type (need something to do so I don't rush it, I prefer to take longer, but want to see him swim). If I leave a comment here, I can find this again and post a pic of him soon. While I am here, Clarence and Arley are two awesome fish. They are probably all awesome, but those two caught my eye first.


----------



## rachelrose221 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tree said:


> My delta dragon scale. He colored up some now, but this is an older pic of my boy bought at petco. he is still a youngen.
> 
> EDIT oh wait, super delta? Hmm not sure if he qualifies for a super.


Oh wow your boy is beautiful. Very stunning


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's my Delta Elephant Ear betta I got from PetCo about three weeks ago, I love him:tongue:


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

rachelrose221 said:


> Oh wow your boy is beautiful. Very stunning



thanks =D he is still growing too. ^^


----------



## yligail (Sep 8, 2014)

*petco betta*

Here are my two petal bettas. I've had them for about a week now.


----------

